# new cumberland lock and dam



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

planning on heading down there this evening, never fished there. is there any bait stores in the area and how is the fishing. any info would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Not sure of any bait shops close by New Cumberland Dam.
I'm not trying to tell you what to do,but the next dam down river (Pike Island)is alot more fisherman friendly IMHO.By that I mean closer parking access,better fishing pier,and a bait shop within 1/2mile although I think he closes at 5pm.
Stopped by there (Pike Island) on my way home last night,there were about 15 people fishing on the pier at midnight,they had it lit up well with the lights from the dam itself,it was bright enough you wouldn't need a lantern.
From all reports I got the catfishing was slow.But the gar were being a pain in the a$$.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Which Way Do You Drive To Get To New Cumberland, If You Travel 250w To 22w And Up 7n, There Is A Bait Shop In Steubenville, About 25minutes From The Dam, I Have Had Better Luck With The Cats, At New Cumberland. It Is Only Harder To Access If You Dont Fish From The Peer. Better Fishing Off Of The Rocks Anyhow. Better Bait If You Catch And Bring You Own Anyhow, Bluegil And Shad. I Have Caught A Few 40 Lb Cats At New Cumberland


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe a bit late, but if I don't have bait and need it, I'll get it in Chester WVA. At the light (headed North)in Chester, there's a gas station on your left, not sure if it's a Shell or what, but in the back, they have all sorts of minnows, crawlers and such. By the way, I've caught many a walleye and sauger, lots of white bass and wipers at the Cumberland dam. Personally know of two guys who've pulled in #10 walleye from atop the dam. My biggest is #4.5 from there. Lot less people, makes it much easier to fish!!!


----------

